# Report: Nissan to Debut Three Electric Cars in August



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Nissan is preparing to debut three electric vehicles on August 2nd, one of which is expected to be a made-in-the-USA crossover. Nissan has already said that it plans to build an electric car at its Spring Hill, Tennessee, assembly plant in the near future.

According to the usually-reliable folks at Japan's BestCar magazine, the crossover is to be capable of a range of 100 miles on a single charge and be slightly smaller than the current Rogue.

As for the design of the vehicle, it is likely to take inspiration from the Qazana concept (pictured above) that debuted at the Geneva Auto Show earlier this year.

The remaining two electric vehicles are expected to be small cars, with a strong possibility that one will be a mini-car that will compete with Mitsubishi's i-MiEV, while the other would be a sub-compact along the lines of the Nissan Versa.

Nissan expects to sell as many as 5 million EVs by 2012.

More: *Report: Nissan to Debut Three Electric Cars in August* on AutoGuide.com


----------

